

The Internet Is a Major Driver of the Growth of Cognitive Inequality - clarkm
http://www.motherjones.com/kevin-drum/2012/02/internet-major-driver-growth-cognitive-inequality

======
mariuolo
I suspect someone is confusing causes and consequences here.

Ignorance prevents people from knowing the question to ask, but that's
ultimately a social ill (cf. school abandonment, low-income, only similar
acquaintances, etc.) that tends to perpetuate itself.

One can make the case that without the right intellectual stimuli a person can
actually become dumber over time, but that predates the Internet.

